# soil/sand substrate mix?



## theDeedo (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, been awhile since I posted, but I am thinking of getting another T (go figure, they really are like potato chips). I would like to get a terrestrial desert T, and have started my research here. I have seen a few people say DO NOT USE SAND SUBSTRATE, but have not heard why. I was thinking of doing a desert viv, with some live succulants, and making a soil, sand mix substrate...would this be a bad idea? Is there any safe sands or sand mixes I can use?


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jul 16, 2011)

Sand is fine, people we're freaking out few years ago about clogging tarantula's booklungs. There's a lot of species living in the desert so it's not true. The thing you may want to consider with your project is the plants you'll be using need a fair amount of light. If you put your vivarium in a room we're the sun is directly shining on it, you will need to good venting and a deep substrate so your tarantula can cool down. Otherwise you'll need a fixture with 6500k lightbulbs and maybe something a little higher in the spectrum to make sure your desert plants gets all they need.

Julien


----------



## theDeedo (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply *Self_DeFenCe*. I got an avic avic in a "jungle" 10gal terrarium, with live plants, growing on a grow bulb from a 10 gal standard light fixture..I would be able to use the same type for cacti and succulents right? 

cheers:


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes but as I said, desert plants requires higher kelvin in the light spectrum. on your light bulb there's a label with all the specification and you should be able to read the kelvin range i.e; 6000-6500k. Tropical plants need a cooler light because there's a lot of shades in the jungle. Also some of the plants you get at your local gardening center will grow easily even under low light conditions. My suggestion of having a deep substrate would be good for your desert plants either because it allows you to have many layers of different soil. This setup will provide a good drainage and the bottom will remain cool for your tarantula.


----------



## MB623 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Burrowing*

Sounds like just sand wouldn't accommodate burrowing to well, but maybe with some soil  mixed in may make it a little more burrowing friendly. I just use Eco-Earth, but definitely doesn't make for a good desert terrarium.


----------



## Meecht (Jul 18, 2011)

*Self_DeFenCe* said:


> Sand is fine, people we're freaking out few years ago about clogging tarantula's booklungs. There's a lot of species living in the desert so it's not true. The thing you may want to consider with your project is the plants you'll be using need a fair amount of light. If you put your vivarium in a room we're the sun is directly shining on it, you will need to good venting and a deep substrate so your tarantula can cool down. Otherwise you'll need a fixture with 6500k lightbulbs and maybe something a little higher in the spectrum to make sure your desert plants gets all they need.
> 
> Julien


From what I've read here, it seems the issue with store-bought sand is the potential of it getting into the joints of a T.  Desert sand isn't the same as sand you buy in a store, which is probably either man-made or dredged from the sea floor.  

Just because something is labeled as a desert doesn't mean it's sandy, and I don't think any tarantula comes from a sandy desert, mainly the dry, compact soil-type of desert (I could be wrong about that, though).


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jul 21, 2011)

Meecht said:


> Just because something is labeled as a desert doesn't mean it's sandy, and I don't think any tarantula comes from a sandy desert, mainly the dry, compact soil-type of desert (I could be wrong about that, though).


Actually, you are quite correct on this.  Desert is one of those words that seem to evoke two different images in one's mind.  I highly encourage everyone to do their home work on ecology and geology to find out what applies to tarantula husbandry.  The American southwest is definitely not the same as the Sahara desert in north Africa even though the two regions are deserts; the Sahara being sand the former having the heavy compacted soil.  Suffice to say, tarantulas do not occur in the Sahara.

That being said, one can mix sand bought from the hardware store (referred to as play sand) with other soils such as compost to create a soil type that holds moisture and promotes water drainage, but just because it has sand in it doesn't mean it's suitable for desert habitats.  The example here is used for jungle/ high humidity environments.  Straight top soil from the hardware store is the most similar to American southwest type of soil. Get off the forums and research what your animals and plants need and study the geology of where they come from to gain more insight on how to properly house them both in captivity.   It's a lot of work and takes a lot of time, but we are dealing with a flora and fauna hobby and there are no shortcuts to success here.


----------

